# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Cipralex

## obom

Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια πάσχω απο διαταραχή πανικού, και αποφάσισα να ζητήσω βοήθεια απο κάποιο ειδικό. Η αγωγή που μου έδωσε είναι το cipralex. Διαβάζοντας τις παρενέργειες σε κάποια forums φοβάμαι να τα πάρω, γιατί γράφουν οτι αυξάνεται το άγχος και οι κρίσεις πανικού για 4 εβδομάδες περίπου. Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς άλλος για να μου περιγάψει τις εμπειρίες του? Θέλω να απαλαγώ απο το πρόβλημά μου, αλλα δεν ξέρω αν θα αντέξω τόσο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα με αυτές τις παρενέργειες.

----------


## tessa

Καλησπερα και καλως ηρθες στο forum obom,
πραγματι το cipralex εχει παρα μα παρα πολλες παρενεργειες και σχετικα αργη δραση σε σχεση με την αμεση ανακουφιση των συμπτωματων που θα επρεπε να προσφερει. 
Αυτο που θα μπορουσες να κανεις ειναι απο τη μια να συζητησεις με το γιατρο σου μια εναλλακτικη φαρμακοθεραπεια και επισης να ξεκινησεις και καποιας μορφης ψυχοθεραπεια καθοτι και τα δυο βοηθουν πολυ αποτελεσματικα στην αντιμετωπιση των κρισεων πανικου. Δεν ειναι κακο να μην θελεις να παρεις ενα φαρμακο με τοσες παρενεργειες κακο ειναι να μην εκφερεις την αποψη σου πανω στη θεραπεια σου. Δε σου λεω σε καμια περιπτωση να μην παρεις τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη που σου δοθηκε καθοτι ειναι οντως ενα απο τα φαρμακα που χορηγειται και σε καταθλιψη και σε κρισεις πανικου με η χωρις αγοραφοβια. Αλλα θα πρεπει να διαφυλαξεις την συναισθηματικη σου υγεια εξισου εκφραζοντας τους φοβους και την ανησυχια σου ως προς τις παρενεργειες ωστε να αποφυγεις δυσαρεστες καταστασεις.
σου ευχομαι το καλυτερο
τεσσα

----------


## obom

Σ\&#039;ευχαριστώ tessa για την απάντηση. Ο γιατρός μου επιμένει να ξεκινήσω την αγωγή και μάλιστα σύντομα. Γι\&#039;αυτό θέλω αν κάποιος ακολουθεί την ίδια αγωγή, να μου πεί τις εμπειρίες του σχετικά με την πρόοδο και τις παρενέργειες.

----------


## tessa

Καλημερα obom,
αν ο γιατρος σου επιμενει να ξεκινησεις αμεσα την αγωγη τοτε αυτο ακριβως πρεπει να κανεις. Το να μοιραστεις με καποιον αλλο τις παρενεργειες ενος φαρμακου και την πορεια του θα σε βοηθησει μεν αλλα δυστυχως τα αντικαταθλιπτικα και αγχωλητικα φαρμακα δεν εχουν τις ιδιες παρενεργειες σε ολα τα ατομα. Ουτε εμφανιζονται ολα ουτε ξερεις ποια απ αυτα θα εμφανιστουν σε σενα η σε καποιον αλλον. Οποτε ξεκινα την αγωγη το συντομοτερο δυνατο και να εισαι σε συνεχη επικοινωνια με το γιατρο σου για τυχον βοηθεια. Επιπλεον, καλο θα ηταν για τον επομενο μηνα η τουλαχιστο τις επομενες 1-2 βδομαδες που κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα κορυφωθουν τα συμπτωματα -μπορει και οχι -να εχεις καποιον δικο σου ανθρωπο διπλα σου το μεγαλυτερο μερος της ημερας για να σου συμπαραστεκεται αν αισθανεσαι το οτιδηποτε.
φιλικα
τεσσα

----------


## obom

Δυστυχώς είμαι σε ξένο τόπο και δέν έχω κανέναν. Η γυναίκα μου με χώρισε γιατί δεν άντεχε άλλο το πρόβλημά μου. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που γράφω εδώ. Τουλάχιστον εδώ υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που με καταλαβαίνουν και μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν. Το ξέρω οτι η αρχή είναι δύσκολη, αλλα δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να τα καταφέρω με τις παρενέργειες.

----------


## stella

Obom,καλησπέρα...
Καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ τους φόβους σου,είναι απολύτως δικαιολογημένοι.Αν θες τη γνώμη μου,όμως,πρέπει να κάνεις υπομονή και να εμπιστευτείς τον ψυχολόγο σου...δεν υπάρχει πιο σίγουρος δρόμος(αν και τίποτα δεν είναι σι΄γουρο στη ζωή...)Καλή τύχη σου εύχομαι και να βγεις δυνατός από την δοκιμασία που περνάς...

----------


## obom

mcxlvii σ\&#039;ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν ξέρω σχεδόν τίποτα για την ομοιπαθητική, αλλα διάβασα οτι τουλάχιστον στην αρχή, αντιμετωπίζεις την ασθένεια στο μέγιστο βαθμό. Δεν νομίζω οτι θα αντέξω κάτι τέτοιο. Ηδη αντιμετωπίζω τεράστιο πρόβλημα με τις φοβίες μου και τις κρίσεις πανικού. Αλλωστε αυτός είναι ο λόγος που φοβάμαι να ξεκινήσω την αγωγή μου με το cipralex. Κάποια στιγμή ίσως βρώ το κουράγιο να το κάνω. Μακάρι κάποια μέρα να υπάρξει ίαση για όλους μας, και να μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε τους υπόλοιπους όπως εσυ.

----------


## paramythi

Obom καλησπέρα

καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά το φόβο σου για τα φάρμακα γιατί πέρασα και εγώ ακριβώς τα ίδια στην αρχή. Θυμάμαι ακόμα τον τρόμο που με έπιασε τη στιγμή που πίεσα τον εαυτό μου να πάρει το πρώτο χάπι. Διαβάζοντας τις παρενέργειες του ενός χαπιού (έπαιρνα τρία τότε), αναφερόταν ότι τις πρώτες εβδομάδες παραδόξως αυξάνεται το άγχος και η ανησυχία, οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις την πάτησα και εγώ σαν και εσένα.
Ο φόβος μου ήταν τέτοιος που μόλις πέρασαν πέντε λεπτά από τη λήψη του φάρμακου αισθάνθηκα να μουδιάζει η αριστερή πλευρά του σώματός μου και νόμισα ότι θα πάθαινα έμφραγμα. Φυσικά δεν έπαθα τίποτα, το πως ξημέρωσα όμως είναι μια άλλη ιστορία. Την επόμενη ημέρα πήρα έντρομη τον γιατρό μου τηλέφωνο, ο οποίος με καθησύχασε λέγοντας ότι προήλθε από τον υπερβολικό μου φόβο και άρα το άγχος.
Αυτά στα λέω γιατί έχεις ήδη επηρεαστεί και ίσως τη στιγμή που θα αποφασίσεις να πάρεις το φάρμακο θα περιμένεις να έρθει η μεγάλη καταστροφή. Μην φοβάσαι δεν πρόκειται να έρθει καμία καταστροφή, δεν πρόκειται να πάθεις τίποτα και να θυμάσαι ότι τόσα χρόνια που την έβγαλες με το φόβο τι κατάλαβες; Μια ζωή τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Να σκέφτεσαι ότι έχει καταντήσει βαρετή όλη αυτή η ιστορία, να τη σιχτιρίσεις και να κάνεις κάτι για τον εαυτό σου όπως π.χ ψυχοθεραπεία, ομοιοπαθητική κ.λ.π.
Όσα από τα μέλη αυτού του φόρουμ έχουν ξεπεράσει τον πανικό ή διανύουν περίοδο βελτίωσης θα σου πουν να μην ασχολείσαι και να μην δίνεις σημασία στα συμπτώματα, να μην τα φοβάσαι, απλά κάτι θέλουν να σου πουν. Τι θέλουν να σου πουν όμως, μόνο μέσω της ψυχοθεραπείας θα μάθεις. Όταν πεινάμε το στομάχι μας δεν γουργουρίζει; όταν χτυπήσουμε κάπου δεν πονάμε;

ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ

Υ.Γ αν σε ενδιαφέρει κάποιος γιατρός στην Ελλάδα μπορώ μέσω U2U να σου
συστήσω τον δικό μου. Είναι κορυφαίος εδώ με πολύ καλό όνομα.

----------


## obom

Πραγματικά σ\&#039;αυτό το forum βρίσκω την υποστήριξη που δεν μπορούσε κανένας να μου δώσει. Ειλικρινά σας ευχαριστώ. Πράγματι, τις περισσότερες φορές, ο φόβος μας για κάτι, είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος για αυτό που πρόκειται να μας συμβεί, χωρίς να είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα. Ομως, τις παρενέργειες που θα φέρει cipralex, τις έχω ήδη με το dumyrox που παίρνω, και φοβάμαι την επιδύνωση της κατάστασης. Αλλα όπως λές, η κατάσταση αυτή, χειροτερεύει συνεχώς, με αποτέλεσμα να χάνω τη ζωή μέσα απο τα χέρια μου καθημερινά. Εχω αφεθεί για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, και πλέον βγαίνω ελάχιστα απο το σπίτι μου. Φοβάμαι για το πού θα φτάσει αυτή η κατάσταση. Πρέπει να βρώ το κουράγιο να ξεκινήσω την αγωγή. Και θα το κάνω σύντομα. Είμαι σίγουρος. Γιατί βαρέθηκα να βλέπω έναν αδύναμο άνθρωπο να προκαλεί τον οίκτο όλων. Ακόμα και της γυναίκας του. Είναι ότι χειρότερο για μια προσωπικότητα. Και επειδη εγώ δεν ήμουν έτσι, θα μαζέψω τα κομμάτια μου, και θα αρχίσω την αγωγή. Το ξέρω οτι σ\&#039;αυτές τις δύσκολες ώρες θα είμαι μόνος, αλλα πάντα θα έχω αυτό το forum για εκφράσω ελεύθερα αυτά που αισθάνομαι χωρίς ντροπή. Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για την συμπαράσταση

----------


## ASSOS

Obom περνω το Cipralex για 1 μήνα τώρα. Επειδή φοβόμουν και εγώ για τις παρενέργειες ό γιατρός μου έδωσε μισό στην αρχή για 15 ημέρες και τώρα ολόκληρο.
Την πρώτη εβδομάδα ξύπναγα το πρωϊ νωρίς και με αρκετό άγχος. Το βράδυ κοιμώμουν όμως σαν πουλάκι! Μέχρι τώρα βλέπω αρκετή βελτίωση όσο αφορά τις κρίσεις πανικού - αγοραφοβία - κλειστοφοβία κ.α. Δεν τόλμούσα να μπω σε ανσασέρ. Ίσως λειτούργησε και θετικά στην ψυχολογία ότι τελικά παίρνω κάποια αγωγή για το πρόβλημα αυτό αλλά σίγουρα έκανε και δουλειά. ʼλλη μια παρενέργεια που παρατήρησα είναι μια μικρή ελάτωση της σεξουαλικής επιθυμίας. Ίσως μου έκανε και καλό αυτό  :Smile: 
Τίποτα άλλο ανησυχητικό. Τίποτα αρνητικό.

----------


## Alkmeon

λοιπον η escitalopram ειναι ενα απο τα νεοτερα αντικαταθλιπτικα που χρησιμοποιουνται&amp;για διαταραχες πανικου,αγοραφοβια,δες κοινωνικου αγχους-χρειαζεται ομως λιγο χρονο για να γινει αποτελεσματικο,οποτε πρεπει να εχεις υπομονη!

----------


## many

obom pernw to cipralex gia 2mish mhnes. sth arxh fovomoyn para poly kai egw kai h alhtheia einai oti isws kapoia symptomata na paroysiastoyn sthn arxh alla tha prepei na to antymetopiseis ayto gia na mporeis na ksefygeis mia kai kalh apo tis fwveies soy. meta apo 10 hmeres peripoy ola tha gyrizoyn se normal plaiseia kai tha prosekseis mia araiosh sthn syxnothta tis krishs panikoy. pantos pisteyw pws to kalytero poy mporeis na kaneis einai na epivalese ston eayto soy kai na prospatheis na kaneis mia kanonikh zwh san enas kanonikos anthrwpos giati sto katwkatw ayto einai mia \" arrwstia\" po briskete mesa sto myalo mas.
kalh tyxh obom

----------


## irina21

kalhspera!eimai kainouria sto forum....vrhka shmera sthn tsanta t patera m 2 koutia cipralex k psaxnontas n vrw ti einai, vre8hka st forum! h3era oti o pateras m einai idiaitera agxwdhs tupos alla dn h3era tipota gia antikata8liptika.shmainei oti exei kriseis panikou? k poso sovara einai? euxaristw ek twn proterwn...

----------


## elis

οχι δε σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι εχει κρισεισ πανικου μαλλον θα το ειχεσ καταλαβει αυτο θα τον ειχε πιασει καποια στιγμη και στο σπιτι λογικα μπορει να εχει κοινωνικο αγχοσ απλα και να το παλευει ετσι ποσο σοβαρα ειναι μονο ο ιδιοσ ξερει μην ανυσηχεισ παντωσ μπορει να περναει δυσκολα στη δουλεια η κατι τετοιο τα αντικαταθλιπτικα αν εισαι καλα τα κοβεισ

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΙΡΙΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ (ΣΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΑΝΗΚΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΙΠΡΑΛΕΞ ) ΚΑΙ ΧΟΡΗΓΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΝΟΥΣ ΝΕΥΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΦΥΣΕΩΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΧ ΓΙΑ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΠΙΕΖΕΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΝΕΥΡΟ.ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΣΑΙ..ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΓΧΩΔΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ , ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ..ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΡΠΙΑΙΟΥ ΣΩΛΗΝΑ..

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΄ΣΕΝΑ ΟΜΠΟΜ..ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΙΧΑΝΕ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΚΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΚΑΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ, ΜΕΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΜΕΜΟΜΑΞ ..ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΕΝΑ ΧΑΠΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΦΕΡΑΝ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΨΙΜΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ, ΤΑΧΥΠΑΛΜΙΑ Κ.Ο.Κ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΣΤΑΓΟΝΕΣ ΣΟΤΟΒΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΗΠΙΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΦΕΡΕ ΦΡΙΚΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΥΣ.ΣΥΖΗΤΑΤΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ - ΚΑΤΩ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ..

----------


## elis

mariavas το θεμα ειναι απο το 2005 μη παρεξηγηθεισ αν δεν σου απαντησει ο obom

----------


## MARIAVAS

Ευχαριστώ ΠΑΝΤ.. όπως πάντα εκτος τόπου και χρόνου..βέβαια δεν τίθετε θέμα παρεξήγησης..δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να μου απαντήσει..αλλά και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## RainAndWind

Το ξέρετε το άλλο;Πως είναι το μόνο φάρμακο που έχει μπει στη βουλή των ελλήνων; :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## MARIAVAS

δηλαδή?

----------


## RainAndWind

Tsipr-Alex:P

----------


## MARIAVAS

χαχαχα!!!

----------


## gingertania1985

Καλημέρα σε όλους, 

Πάσχω από κατάθλιψη΄και αγχώδη διαταραχή εδώ και χρόνια. Τελευταία έχει κορυφωθεί η κατάσταση. Στο παρελθόν έπαιρνα seroxat αλλά από ένα σημείο και μετά έπαψαν να με βοηθάνε. 'Εχει 15 μέρες που παίρνω cipralex. Δε νοιώθω καλύτερα. Σε πόσο καιρό λειτουργούν; Δε θέλω να βγώ από το σπίτι γιατί παθαίνω κρίσεις κτλ. Δεν έχω όρεξη να κάνω τίποτα μα τίποτα. Θα με βοηθήσουν;

----------


## seleios

obom, καταρχην καλησπερα, εγω ειχα δοκιμασει παλαιοτερα το σιπραλεξ, για την ΙΨΔ, αλλα οχι για πολυ καιρο διοτι μου ανεβαζε πολυ τη διαθεση, με λιγα λογια ημουν μες την τρελη χαρα ολη την διαρκεια της ημερας, και σιγα-σιγα αρχισα να εχω ομοφυλοφιλικες τασεις και ετσι μου διεκοψε την εν λογω αγωγη αμεσως... βεβαια το καθε φαρμακο δεν δρα το ιδιο σε ολους, πχ για καποιον αλλο μπορει να δρουσε εντελως διαφορετικα... αυτα  :Smile:

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

> Καλημέρα σε όλους, 
> 
> Πάσχω από κατάθλιψη΄και αγχώδη διαταραχή εδώ και χρόνια. Τελευταία έχει κορυφωθεί η κατάσταση. Στο παρελθόν έπαιρνα seroxat αλλά από ένα σημείο και μετά έπαψαν να με βοηθάνε. 'Εχει 15 μέρες που παίρνω cipralex. Δε νοιώθω καλύτερα. Σε πόσο καιρό λειτουργούν; Δε θέλω να βγώ από το σπίτι γιατί παθαίνω κρίσεις κτλ. Δεν έχω όρεξη να κάνω τίποτα μα τίποτα. Θα με βοηθήσουν;


Καλησπερα να προτεινω κατι?Αεροβια γυμναστικη!Θα δεις απιστευτα οφελη και το εννοω.Δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο αποτελεσματικο ειναι στο αγχος.Τωρα αυτο που λες δεν εχεις ορεξη να κανεις τπτ ειναι απο την καταθλιψη.Να βγαινεις μη φοβασαι τπτ δεν προκειται να παθεις απο τις κρισεις πανικου.Στο λεω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια.Επισης το βαλσαμοχορτο το εχεις ακουστα?Ειναι φυτικο αντικαταθλιπτικο με ευεργετικα αποτελεσματα για την καταθλιψη και γενικα την αγχωδη διαταραχη.

----------


## gingertania1985

Καλησπέρα,

Γυμνάζομαι καθημερινά μια ώρα, Εκείνη τη στιγμή είμαι οκ αλλά μετά με πιάνει πάλι.Έχω αλλάξει πολλά χάπια. Έχει πάρει κανείς cipralex που τον έχουν βοηθήσει, και αν ναι σε πόσο καιρό; Εϊμαι στις 2 εβδομάδες και τίποτα. Νιώθω συνέχεια κουρασμένη και σαν φυτό.

----------


## gingertania1985

Τί ακριβώς είναι το βαλσαμόχορτό;Μπορώ να το πάρω ταυτόχρονα με τα χάπια;

----------


## kosto30

καλησπερα ειχα αγοραφοβια και κρισεις πανικου επαιρνα cipralex για 6 μηνες απο εκει που δεν πηγαινα πουθεν ακια φοβομουν ειμαι μια χαρα(τελεια δεν ειμαι αλλα κριση δεν ξαναεπαθα)το βασικο ειναι να κανεις την αγωγη σου και οταν περασουν 2 μηνες στην μαξιμουν ποσοτητα και δεν δεις αποτελεσμα τοτε αλλαζεις αγωγη αυτο ειναι νομος...οτι αλλο θελεις εδω ειμαι.

----------


## gingertania1985

Σε πόσο καιρό σε βοήθησαν; Εγώ έκλεισα ένα μήνα και τίποτα. ¨Εχω και κατάθλιψη μαζί. Κλαίω κάθε μέρα,βγαίνω έξω μόνο με zanax, έχω χάσει φίλους και παρέες..Είμαι πολύ χάλια...

----------


## obom

Καλημέρα. Ανοιξα αυτό το θέμα το 2005. Τελικά ξεκίνησα την αγωγή με το cipralex, και το έπαιρνα μέχρι πρίν 6 μήνες. Ηταν η απάντηση στο πρόβλημα μου. Δεν είχα ποτέ ξανά κρίσεις πανικού, και με βοήθησε να ελέγχω κάθε δύσκολη κατάσταση. Αλλαξε η ζωή μου, και ήμουν καλά. Τα αρνητικά είναι οτι πήρα πάααααρα πολά κιλά γιατί δεν πρόσεχα τη διατροφή μου και έπινα πολύ. Επίσης ξέχασα τι σημαίνει sex. Λίμπιντο 0. Εχω σταματήσει την αγωγή εδώ και 6 μήνες κατόπιν προτροπής του νέου μου γιατρού, για να δούμε αν τα χρειάζομαι ή όχι. Ξαναγύρισαν τα προβλήματα άγχους που είχα, και δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ καμία κατάσταση πλέον. Το παραμικρό πρόβλημα μου προκαλεί κρίση πανικού. Δεν μπορώ να μπώ ούτε σε ασανσέρ πιά. Ο εφιάλτης ξαναγύρισε. Αποφάσισα να αρχίσω ξανά την αγωγή γιατί μάλλον ανοίκω στην κατηγορία που πρέπει να παίρνει τα φάρμακα εφ'ορου ζωής. Με λίγα λόγια, προσοχή παιδιά στο φαγητό, καθόλου αλκοόλ, κάντε γυμναστική ή περπάτημα, και η σύντροφός σας να δείξει λίγο κατανόηση με το θέμα της λίμπιντο.

----------


## LARY

obom,(αν θυμασαι βεβαια) σε ποσον καιρο αρχισες να βλεπεις διαφορα με το φαρμακο?
ειμαι στις 10 μερες και δεν εχω παρει χαμπαρι τιποτα....

----------

